
Show HN: Unmiss – Ruby's method_missing in JavaScript - ramadis
https://github.com/ramadis/unmiss
======
smt88
This isn't the best solution for whatever is happening to you.

If you don't know what method is going to be called on your class, there's
something wrong with your code. I'm assuming this either happens when A) your
input isn't validated/sanitized (generic routing allows _any_ method on your
class to be called) or B) you're coding sloppily.

In the case of A, you need to validate your routing. If a user calls a route
that doesn't exist, they should get a 404. This can become a security issue if
you don't do it.

In the case of B, JS already tells you that the method isn't defined. Or, if
you're using a good IDE, JSLint, TypeScript, or Flow, you should see a warning
before you run your code.

~~~
ramadis
This is not intended in any way to be used in a production environment. It is
just a cool experiment to show javascript versatility :). Your points are
entirely valid!

~~~
smt88
I don't really believe that. The documentation doesn't mention that it's not
meant to be used. It talks about it being used multiple times, and you posted
it multiple times.

